# One hour at a time



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I started a new cutting today. I decided that I would post photos of the progress from start to finish. So, with that being said, here are the first pictures. The quarter is just for size comparison.


The progress after one hour of cutting.









And the progress after 2 1/2 hours of cutting.









I had to stop because my eyes were going buggy.
I'll post more when I get more done.
Ken


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Is that a trick quarter? Just kidding. Looks intense so far.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Is that a trick quarter?


Nope, that's one of those funny Canadian quarters. You know, the ones that are worth about .5 cents USD. :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Nope, that's one of those funny Canadian quarters. You know, the ones that are worth about .5 cents USD. :laughing:



Isn't .5 cents equal to 50¢?


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I couldn't trace the design with a pencil as well as you cut it. It's coming along really well.

Just curious, what type of blade are you using? I'm still trying to figure out which kind I like best.

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Rob,
for this particular piece I am using a spiral blade. It is definitely a different cutting technique. Instead of turning the piece to cut with the front of the blade, the blade cuts on all sides and you just move the wood forward, backwards and side to side. It takes some getting used to and it makes a much rougher cut than a normal blade.
As far as what type of blades to use for normal cutting, I like reverse tooth blades. 75% of the teeth at the top of the blade cut on the downstroke, but about 25% of the teeth at the bottom of the blade cut on the upstroke, making for a much cleaner cut. The size is dependant on what thickness of wood you are cutting. If you have any questions as to blade types or sizes, feel free to PM me. I'll be glad to help.
Ken


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

That is so cool.
Your projects make me want to buy a scroll saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Got a couple of hours to do some cutting today, so here's the latest pictures.


This is after 3 1/2 hours of cutting









This is after 4 1/2 hours of cutting. There's still a lot to go.









Hope this isn't boring any of you.

Ken


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Hope this isn't boring any of you.
> 
> Ken


No, not at all! This is a great project to watch take shape. This really shows what a scroll saw can do. I know what you're talking about with "eyes going buggy" :yes: Also, you're right about spiral blades taking some getting used to. I almost ruined a project in progress when I bought a pack of spiral blades to try midstream in the project. Definitely took some getting used to. I ended up just going back to the skip tooth before disaster struck.

Nice work as usual Ken!:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Hope this isn't boring any of you.
> 
> Ken


No, not at all! This is a great project to watch take shape. This really shows what a scroll saw can do. I know what you're talking about with "eyes going buggy" :yes: Also, you're right about spiral blades taking some getting used to. I almost ruined a project in progress when I bought a pack of spiral blades to try midstream in the project. Definitely took some getting used to. I ended up just going back to the skip tooth before disaster struck.

Nice work as usual Ken!:thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ken that is a really cool way to display the progress of your project. I for one am enjoying the ride. How thick is the wood you are using?

John


----------



## leosayer (Jun 17, 2010)

*My weekend activities*

nice


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jdixon said:


> How thick is the wood you are using?


I've milled it down to 1/4" thick. Thanks for the compliments guys. I'm hoping for another post soon.
Ken


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ken
I really like the progress pictures. I usually use a reverse skip tooth. Less fuzz and a clean cut. I never could get the hang of spiral blades. Could be because I usually work in thicker wood and the blade tends to want to follow the grain. Just wondering how you are working the pattern. I have to have it attached to the wood or I would never get it right.
David


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's the latest, for those who are following this. This is the progress after 6 hours.









Good question David. I couldn't do this freehand. This is the backside of the cut. The Drawing is temporary spray bonded to the other side. I was going to post photos of the pattern side, but it was just to confusing and by posting the back side of the cutting, it shows the evolution of the project a lot better.
Ken


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Awwww...he lost an eyeball..


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Awwww...he lost an eyeball..


 
:laughing:
I was wondering if anyone would notice. I was able to save the piece, and I will be able to glue it in later. It's a fragile piece and sometimes, parts break.
Ken


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Plain as the eye on the lions face :laughing: I was hoping you found it and saved it. I figured you could just glue it back in place, as long as it still existed.


----------



## WoodRic (Jun 17, 2009)

So, let me get this straight. You're doing this with a dremel?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

WoodRic said:


> So, let me get this straight. You're doing this with a dremel?



Nope, I'm guessing a Dewalt scroll saw and extreme patience.:yes:

Very nice work as always Kenbo


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Was this piece commissioned by the lions? Looks like a family portrait.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, so I think this is 7 hours in. I'm not sure at this point. :laughing: I'm still enjoying it though so that's a good thing.









To answer a couple of quick questions.......

Not a Dremel project but indeed, a DeWalt scroll saw project. Patience not included.

Not commissioned by the lions. I thought it was commissioned by the tigers, but they were lion. :blink: Okay, that was really bad.
Ken


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

> Okay, that was really bad.


Ahh, proof that doing that kind of work WILL slowly drive you crazy! :wacko: now I know I can't do it....

This is probably better suited for another thread, but because you're a clear authority:

Can you give the concise list of must-have features for a scroll saw that would help it cross the line from "tool" to "enjoyable experience"? I come across scroll saw sales pretty often, but I'd like to know what features to look for so I can know I'm not taking a headache home with me.

I heard quick tool change was a big feature, for example.


----------



## WoodRic (Jun 17, 2009)

Just curious, what do you plan to DO with this once it's finished?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

To start a cut do you first have to drill a small hole,put the piece on the scroll saw then hook up the blade?I'm gonna do one of my father in law then fit it to my dart board!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Beelzerob, I'll see what I can do about compiling a list of features for you and anyone else who is interested.

Woodric, I have done several of these and once they are done, I apply a finish to the bare wood, and build a custom frame to seal the piece behind glass. I have many of them on a wall in my house. They have become pieces of artwork.

Itchy, that would pretty much be the method that I use. A hole is drilled in the waste area, the scroll saw blade is fed through the hole, tensioned and then the cut is made. The blade tension is released and the blade is moved to the next hole. If this piece that you are cutting is for the dart board, you can save yourself the drilling process by throwing the darts REALLY hard at the wood before cutting. :laughing:

Ken


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, that'd be great! You should probably start a new thread for that so it will be easily found by the masses.

Maybe you can list different tiers of features....for instance, if you're a beginner and won't be doing this a lot, then these features will help you enjoy what you're doing... If you're planning on doing this every day, then THESE features are important....

Either way, any info you can give is very helpful. I've actually been told by the wife that a scroll saw is an allowed purchase! I think she's actually more interested in doing it than me, so I'd like it to be a fun task for her when she tries it.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

Bellz

my only advice on scrollsaws after trying several and even buying a couple is "save your money and buy a dewalt scrollsaw and then order flying dutchman blades from mikeswoodshop and your scrollsawing will be pleasurable.

I had to buy a couple of other brands before i finally bought a dewalt and couldnt be happier.

And blades make all the difference in the world also. Cheap blades make for bad experiences.

Good luck and bewarned that it can get realLy addicting.

Kendall


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Hehe...I was afraid that would be the advice.  Unfortunately, the "save the money for" list is already really long.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

kenbo

your doing a great job on the cutout of the big cats.
portriats are my favorite thing to cut these day but can get time consuming and i tend to run out of patience.

cant wait to see what the finished product looks like

great job
kendall


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who is following this thread. I would like to start of today's post by saying that being awakened by an earthquake is NOT a very nice way to wake up.  I have never experience this before and although it was only a 5.5, it was really wierd. Shortly after that, I find out that a tornado touched down in a town not too far away from here where my wife's family lives. Apparently, there is a lot of destruction but all of her family is safe. With all of that happening, I didn't let it get in the way of my scrolling. Now THAT'S dedication for ya. :laughing:

This is the progress after 8 hours of cutting.









and this is after 9 hours of cutting.









It's been a great project so far and I have been thoroughly enjoying it, as I do all of my scroll saw projects.

Broke my fourth blade today. That's a pretty good break rate after that many hours of cutting.

Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've placed a dark background behind the cutting this time to show the picture a little better. I've also disposed of the quarter because I think you guys get the idea of the size by now. (Besides, I needed it to buy a coffee this morning :laughing 

This is the progress after 10 hours of cutting.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Do you draw the lines to cut and then erase them all before taking your pic  ....or are you really doing this pattern just by your "gut"? :blink:


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

When you frame them do you just put a dark background behind them or do you try different backgrounds? 

I think some kind of sunset gradient would look good with this.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

beelzerob said:


> Do you draw the lines to cut and then erase them all before taking your pic  ....or are you really doing this pattern just by your "gut"? :blink:


You missed his earlier post about pattern on the backside. Here it is.

Kenbo the dark background does show the picture better. There's a reason your called a "Hall of Famer" I guess.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

Really looking great! I have done quite a bit of scroll saw work but not sure I would have the patience for something this intricate. It really is a work of art. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is the progress after 11 hours. I'm at the 5 blade demolition mark now. 5 blades for a piece this intricate is a good thing. One of the blades got dull, so I threw it away and put a new one in the saw.









I've tried different backgrounds and I have to say that plain old matt black is the only one that satified me. I have tried different colours and designs but every one lacked the "wow" factor. I have an idea for the frame on this one that will give it that extra little bit of pizzaz. I'll be posting those photos as well. I might as well make this thread a complete build and not just stop at the end of the cutting process. 
Thanks for jumping in with the link to the earlier thread post rrbrown. I don't know how to do that but you've obviously got it figured out. :thumbsup:
Chris, don't sell yourself short. I spent years saying that I couldn't do it and I would always say that it was on my to-do list. I finally bit the bullet and tried it. Let me tell you, that I was denying myself a heck of a lot of fun all of those years. Try it. All you've got to lose is a piece of wood and a little of your time. 
Ken


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

It's lookin' amazing Ken!! someday I'll have to put my hand to a piece like this... but first I need to patience! hahaha 

again looking great! and can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

i think your frame should be simple to not distract from the great cutting job. in my opinion the frame if to nice take away from the original cutting. just my 2 cents worth.

looks great

with a little bit of stain and a frame it should look fabulous

kendall


----------



## swaskewicz (Aug 3, 2009)

*what kind of wood are you using for this scrollsaw project?*

I'm guessing its oak ply, but wanted to ask.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

swaskewicz said:


> I'm guessing its oak ply, but wanted to ask.


You're right on the oak but incorrect on the ply. I'm not a fan of using ply for much of anything. This was a piece of 8/4 rough sawn oak that I had in the rack. I ran it through the bandsaw to resaw it to just over 1/4" thick then finished it off in the planer. It is 1/4" thick and approximately 10 1/2" X 15". I know that using ply for a project like this provides a lot more strength to the cutting, but what fun would that be if there wasn't the risk of it breaking at any point in time.
Ken


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

The piece is looking great! I have a dewalt also and it is a great scroll saw. I bought it mainly for the purpose of a wood gear clock I build about a year ago. The clock turned out great but it was a lot of work on the gears. I would like to try using some of the different types of blades as the only ones I have tried are the standard down cut blades.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*The cutting is finally done*

This is the progress on the cutting after 12 hours.









And this is the finished cutting after just over 13 hours. The times that I have given only include time at the saw. The drilling and sanding were extra.









I have to work a 14 hour shift tonight because of the G20 summit here in the city, but I'm hoping that tomorrow or Sunday, the construction of the frame will begin and I will be back with final posts to finish off this hour by hour project.
Ken


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks sweeeet Ken


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

very skilled, i got a scroll saw for my wife,it just sits and rusts, its a delta and about the biggest pos tool i have,

have you seen a hawk? he comes to fairs and demos them, pricey though,

you have to keep putting the blade on and off??? i think the cutting isthe easy part, the real skill here is the patience to unclamp and reclamp 100's of times lol 

i hope the frame comes out nice as well, are you gonna do savannah grass inlay cuts in the frame? and yes it is an awesome i dea imo

good job keep it up


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I started the frame today. I had an idea in my head, and although I really like ihackwood's savannah grass inlay idea, the idea that I had won. 

And so, the process starts at the table saw. Keep in mind, that this frame idea has never been done by me. I wasn't sure how I was going to do it or accomplish it. I kind of flew by the seat of my pants.









The four pieces cut to width and length. I didn't want the frame to be square or have the pieces exact lengths. The lengths are roughly 20" and the widths are roughly 14".









From there, I marked each piece for the rough out. The horizontal markings are at no particular dimension, nor are they at a particular width. They are all random. Where ever I felt like putting a mark, that it where it went.









From there, I rough cut each piece on the bandsaw. I know it looks a little barbaric at this point, but hang in there, you'll get the idea soon enough. I had doubts myself at this point.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

After the pieces were roughed out on the bandsaw, I ran them though the router table with a large round over bit just to remove the majority of the material.









Then, using the oscillating sander, I began to shape all of the pieces to look the way that I wanted them to.









Using a smaller drum, I shaped the ends.









And, after a lot of sanding, I ended up with my fake bamboo.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

From there, I cut rabets in each of the shorter side pieces and contemplated how to assemble the frame. I decided on sanding out grooves in the length pieces until the bottom edges of each piece, matches the level of the rabet.









These next two pictures, just show the end details. I could have left them squared off, but I thought that by sanding them out, it just looked better.

















And now, all that is left, is to glue his broken eye back in place, complete the sanding on the frame and cutting, apply a finish to both the cutting and the frame, and assemble it all with a piece of glass to protect the cutting. Hopefully, that won't take too long and the finished piece will be displayed on this thread soon. This is how it looks now, before the finish and glass.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Interesting Ken. Veeeery interesting.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Really fantastic, Ken.

Paul


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Wow...I know nothing good comes from "seat of the pants" for me when it comes to woodworking. I need plans, a writeup, and a youtube video before I begin to think I can do something new.

How are you going to finish the cutting? Immersion in something? For that matter, how or did you sand it at all?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Beelzerob, I finish the cutting with a satin spray laquer. Many light coats, sprayed from all angles to get into all of the cuts. As far as sanding goes, I have a 1/4 sheet sander, that is not as rough as most. It is a very careful process of slowly sanding with the 1/4 sheet. You have to be careful. Even if the sandpaper developes a tear, it could hook and break a piece. That's how his eye got broken. After all of the intial sanding is done, I have a set of steel dental picks and scrapers that I use to clean up anything that the sander missed. It is a very scary process. Just because the piece survived the saw, doesn't mean that it will survive the sanding. Sometimes, even the compressed air to blow away the sanding dust can break the piece.
Ken


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

the old bamboo the old bamboo nothing wrong with the old bamboo, hahahaha very clever kenboson you have come along way with your gift, heycan you come over to my house and hangup all my tools???????????????? you have the gift though lol

awesome idea, keep it up


----------



## Bubba1962 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kenbo,
I am an almost strictly scroll sawer, so your lions are VERY impressive. You do fine work with your DeWalt. However, the 'fake' bamboo frame, WOW...I was impressed with the cutting, the frame blew me away. Very very nice work.
(If you need help writing up the scroll saw basics, look me up, I'd be happy to add my $.02)

Bubba


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way, Ken, but real bamboo would have been a lot easier. The piece looks great either way but you added a lot of extra work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. This has been another fun project and the hourly post has added another aspect to it that I have really enjoyed. 
ihack, I can hang your tools for you, but you may not like the way I hang them. I kind of have my own style. :laughing:

Thanks for the offer on the article input Bubba. I finished the article a couple of days ago and it has already been posted and placed on a website. You can find it here. 
http://www.phinds.com/kens_scrollsaw_writeup/

Frank, I would think by now, that you would have known by viewing my projects that I don't mind a little extra work. I wouldn't have the foggiest notion where to purchase bamboo around here, and the frame was fun. No plans, no sketches, no ideas other than how I wanted it to look. I had to see if I could do it. I just started in and made it. I didn't even write down any dimensions. I just started cutting and shaping. So, in reality, I didn't add more work, I added more fun. I thoroughly enjoy my shop time, even when things don't work the way they should.
Ken


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ken
I love the frame. It looks great. Can't wait for the completed pictures.
David


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The frame was missing something. The first thing that came to mind was BLOW TORCH!!! So I finished up the sanding, and took the torch to the frame for some colour. Glued up the frame and finished the cutting sanding. This is where we are at now. Hope you like it.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> The frame was missing something. The first thing that came to mind was BLOW TORCH!!!


If I had painstakingly conjured bamboo from a simple board, I don't think I would've had the kahunas to take a torch to it. If I did try it, I probably would've closed my eyes and cringed as I applied the flame.inch:

Apparently you didn't do it that way. It looks good and I bet it will really be something when you apply the finish.

Rob


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

very nice, maybe some dirt rubbed in will help bring it all together? oh its just wood i seen what he cut them out of he can do it again lol it won't hurt it .

very nice job kenbo, i have a bunch of metal hook deals you can hang my tools on and take a pocket full home for yourself hahaha


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ken, clearly you enjoy your time in your shop. What you came up with looks pretty close to the real thing. I always forget not everyone has the same access to materials that I do. We have bamboo growing all over the place around here and people will even occasionally pay you to cut it down for them. If you want some in the future, let me know and I'll get you some. I have no idea whether or not there are any issues with sending it to the great white north, but I'm sure we can figure something out. Otherwise, keep enjoying your time and making beautiful projects, because somebody has to and lately that somebody hasn't been me.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

WHOA!!! Kenbo. All I can say is DAYUM (thats Texan). Fabulous work. Nice imagination on the bamboo. I made a 1x1 out of bamboo once..just kiddin. Very nice work.


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW Kenbo--I thought I had patience. That is a really nice project.I like a good challenge and by seeing your work it's apparent that you do too. Congrats on a job well done :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Ken .. That is awesome work or should I say awesome fun. I know it's fun for you because it reflects in your craftsmanship. I've seen some of your other work but this piece blows me away. The home made bamboo frame is ingenious.

Thanks for taking time to post your progress. I'll be looking forward to seeing your next project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*The Finished Piece*

This project has been more than awesome. I thoroughly enjoy working on the scroll saw. Intricate cuttings like this are what I enjoy doing. It's the challenge of it that intrigues me. It's also the wow factor of an intricate cutting once it is complete. The frame really added a lot to this project as far as figuring out how to construct it and coming up with solutions to the problems that my frame idea created. Another fun time had by me. Another really great aspect of this project was the step by step posting and all of the great responses that I received from all of you. I always enjoy cutting the piece, but I REALLY enjoyed sharing the photos with the forum so that you could see how a piece develops as well. I would like to thank everyone who viewed this thread and who took the time to comment. This was a great experience for me and I hope you enjoyed it as well.
I apologize in advance for the glare on the glass, but this is the final product. It is now mounted on the wall with the other pieces that I have done over the years and I am already considering what my next cutting will be.
Thanks you all again.
Ken


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I just now noticed this thread. Leave it to me to arrive after all the action has stopped. 

I got to fess up Ken - scroll sawing has never blown my skirt up much because I've always thought anyone who has the patience can do it - don't take much talent. But I was very wrong.

That level of craftsmanship is a whole heck of a lot more than just patience - man you have oodles of talent. And the way you designed and executed the frame, it's all absolutely beautiful.


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow Ken....I'm guessing if I were to lookup the definition of patience in the dictionary it'd have your picture by it. Impressive work....I had no idea one could make such things from a scroll saw.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Hey Kenbo...you're even more awesome than we thought....

This posting led me to ask you for those details on what to get, and in the process I basically learned that you can bypass the features angst by just getting the dewalt 788. On a whim I checked craigslist, and lo and behold there was one. I ended up with it, plus the stand, a bunch of blades, and several years of "scrollsaw workshop" magazines, for $250.

In the meantime, showing your scroll work to my wife, she got really interested in it, and actually ENCOURAGED me to get the 788. Since we've had it back, she's been down in the basement more than me, playing with the thing. She made her first puzzle last night, getting up in the middle of the night to work on it when an idea struck her.

Anyway, you've helped me add the absolute best piece of equipment I could ever have in the shop...my wife! :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's great to hear. I know that table saws and larger equiptment can be intimidating to some wives. I'm glad that she enjoys the scroll saw. You may have to get two so there is no fighting over the 788. You should get her to join the forum and post some of her work. If not, make sure that you post some of her work.
Thanks for the compliments
Ken


----------



## trident98 (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful work Kenbo, I just bought an almost new RBI Hawk on Craig'slist but haven't tried it yet. I was planning on doing intarsia. Your picture is really inspiring. I have a neighbor that offered to show me how to do this type of "Art". Keep up posting your work for all us wanna be's.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You have far more patience than I do Kenbo. Very nice work.

Gerry


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. I am amazed, no, flattered at how many views and responses this thread has received. Hopefully, I will be posting a new piece soon. I don't know if I will be doing another hour by hour. I wouldn't want to wear out the novelty of it or bore people with yet another step by step.
Either way, thanks.
Ken


----------



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

All I can say is unbelievable...

This thread is amazing and am glad you took the time to keep us posted.

You took it to a whole new level with the frame...where do you get the ideas from, I thought blow torches were for making creme brule??? 

I am new to woodworking and realize that I have so much learning and enjoyment ahead of me. You must have a great feeling of accomplishment.

Tim


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

newshop said:


> All I can say is unbelievable...
> 
> This thread is amazing and am glad you took the time to keep us posted. where do you get the ideas from, I thought blow torches were for making creme brule???


 
Thanks Tim. Torches are for creme brule so please don't tell my wife I have her torch. :laughing: As far as the idea for the frame, I don't really know. The only way that I could see this picture was in a bamboo frame and I wanted to make the bamboo. I have done many intarsia pieces and was confident in my wood shaping ability. So I gave it a whirl. It was either going to be fake bamboo, or designer firewood. The frame looked okay the way that it was, but when I googled images of bamboo on the internet, they were all darker at the "joint" of the bamboo and for some reason, the torch came to mind. After all, if it didn't work, I would just make another piece. Either way, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## steptoey (Jul 30, 2010)

For the life of me, I've never seen anything like it, hows the back. do you use a pattern or straight from your head, have to be a pattern surley, to much precision. Kembo, how fine is the blade you are using, I'm getting a saw this year some time (wifey permitting) and was thinking about the flying dutchmen blades as they are the only ones I can find. Local hardware stores stock nothing in the way of fine blades. Maybe some Aussies can point me in the right direction. 

Cheers

Grant

My boat build


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Along those lines, do you have a chair/stool kenbo when you're doing that? My wife has taken over our dewalt scroller and now is seriously wanting something she can sit in and still scroll when she gets tired of standing. Nothing we've seen so far seems to do the trick. I guess a high bar stool maybe?


----------



## mikro4127 (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome! Now everyone knows why they cal it Fret work! I did some Christmas lanterns and all the fret work drove me out of my mind,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Steptoey, the back is just fine thanks for asking. This is done with a pattern. What you are seeing in the pictures is the back of the cutting. The size of the blade that I used in this case is 2/0 spiral. That's a very small blade for the record. I've never tried flying dutchman blades. The ones that I use are Olson blades.

Beelzerob, standing at the scroll saw will do nothing but give you sore legs and a back ache. I have a backed bar stool where I can sit comfortably and not get back aches. I make sure that I get up and stretch a little after each hour of cutting. After cutting for long periods, I have decided that my stool needs more padding in the seat. My butt gets sore. :laughing:

Mikro, the fret work is the part that I like the most. It's what I enjoy. The last one that I did after this piece had 1500 interior cuts. You can find it here. Fretwork is either something that you love or hate.
Ken


----------

